# Is this bloat?



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

I noticed white poop in the tank yesterday and I don't know who it came from. This area is a bit protruding but I can't tell if that is white poop sticking out or some sort of tube. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Was it thin, stringy looking?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That looks more like an egg tube to me.

Is the fish eating or holding?


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

DutchAJ said:


> Was it thin, stringy looking?


It was the same thickness of the normal brown poop that I see. Wasn't any thinner than normal but it was white in color. I noticed it moving near the top with the current and thought it was a worm at first.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> That looks more like an egg tube to me.
> 
> Is the fish eating or holding?


The fish is eating from what I can remember yesterday. I'll check again today when I feed. She isn't holding and there isn't a fish in here that she can mate with I don't think lol. I don't have another electric blue acara unless something else was interested in her.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Does not sound like bloat.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Does not sound like bloat.


I just fed them now and she did eat some pellets and spit out like dust particles of the food is what I call it. Not sure if that indicates eating or not.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like she IS eating but the if the pellet size is too large, you will see excess particles being spit out.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Deeda said:


> It sounds like she IS eating but the if the pellet size is too large, you will see excess particles being spit out.


That is what I thought was happening because she spits out small particles. I ordered some NLS cichlid formula and Thera A which I think are smaller. That should help her eat better. So is that a breeding tube? Can she lay eggs even if she doesn't have a mate in the tank to fertilize?


----------

